# Help with My Apple ID.



## Sm4shbox (Feb 26, 2011)

Hello.

Ok so I got my first new MacBook yesterday and began setting up using the setup assistant supplied.
It automatically enabled me to create an Apple ID for myself and I entered a Password.

Problem: I either cannot remember the password or the account has not been set up correctly, I'm not sure.
Therefore I can't set up my Mail yet on my MacBook.
When I tried to find out what my Apple ID was, I realised that when signing up for it I never put down my email address so they cannot send me the password via another email address.

I would like my .Mac account to be my main email address but can't access it.

Please help ASAP.

Thank you!


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

you need to follow the instructions on the following page. This is all we can do here since helping with passwords is a violation of the rules in this forum

Apple - Support - Apple ID


----------



## Sm4shbox (Feb 26, 2011)

The thing is I'm not even sure if the Apple ID account is working.
Would you think that because it set up almost automatically once I turned on my MacBook for the first time that it is working? 
Is there any other way I could retrieve it?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

you MUST go through apple by the link I provided. if it were easy to get around, it would not be secure


----------



## Sm4shbox (Feb 26, 2011)

Ok how can I set up a .Mac account for free?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

You can't, .Mac is a paid service. You need to contact Apple about your account, there is no other way around it.


----------

